# Settlement visa subtype?



## caramelfrappe (May 18, 2014)

I'm filling out my application online for the visa but I'm stuck on a question. So i'm already married and my husband lives in the UK. So I'm applying for the settlement visa. Under subtype I'm not sure which one I'm supposed to pick. Here are the options below

Civil Partnership
Husband
Marriage
Proposed Civil Partnership
Wife

So I don't know what to pick. I'm not sure if it would be wife


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Wife.


----------

